# Erste Wasserkühlung Fragen



## DooNeo (9. Mai 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich überlege mir schon länger eine Wasserkühlung in mein System einzubauen dies will ich jetzt realisieren. Da mein Gehäuse förmlich nach eine Wakü schreit von der Größe her.

Case: Lian Li pc-d666 --> Lian Li pc-d666 Full-Tower schwarz, rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Ich hab jetzt mal eine Liste zusammengestellt. (Kann gerne geändert werden da ich kompletter Neuling bin auf den Gebiet)

Schläuche: innovatek Spezial-Schlauch fuer Kuehlsysteme - transpare…
Wasser: aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l - green
Pumpe/AGB: Raijintek Antila D5 RBW Pumpe mit RGB-Ausgleichsbehaelt…
Anschlüsse: BitsPower Anschluss gerade G1/4 Zoll AG auf 10/8mm - I…
CPU-Kühler: https://www.caseking.de/phanteks-c350a-cpu-wasserkuehler-rgb-acryl-schwarz-wach-510.html
GPU-Kühler: https://www.caseking.de/phanteks-glacier-gtx-1080-ti-msi-gaming-rgb-chrome-wach-507.html
Radiator vorne: https://www.caseking.de/corsair-hydro-x-series-xr7-480mm-water-cooling-radiator-wara-469.html
Radiator oben: https://www.caseking.de/magicool-copper-radiator-720-hexa-xtreme-wara-170.html

Jetzt noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Bringt es mehr wenn oben 2x 360er Radiatoren oder 1x 720er verbaut sind ?

2. Ist es OK wenn die Pumpe/AGB am Case-Boden steht ?

3. Holle ich so mit den ganzen Radiatoren am meisten von meinem Case (Größe) raus ?

4. Reicht mein Netzteil aus um die 10-11 Lüfter zu befeuern ? ( be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 )


Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

DooNeo


----------



## IICARUS (9. Mai 2020)

*1. Schlauch Info allgemein...*
Wieso nimmst du 10/8 Schlauch? Gängig ist normalerweise sogar 16/10er Schlauch und selbst wenn dir 16mm zu dick vorkommen gibt es die 13/10er Schläuche auch. Denn du verkleinerst den Innendurchmesser mit 8mm und 10mm sind halt wegen dem Durchfluss besser. Ein 16/10er Schlauch kann nicht abknicken, beim 13/10er Schlauch muss schon darauf geachtet werden das der Schlauch wenn er wärmer wird nicht durch das eigene Gewicht an Anschlüsse abknicken kann. Hier gibt es auch Federn zum einsetzen damit so ein Schlauch nicht knicken kann.

Ich würde mir auch noch ein paar 45° und 90° Windel Winkel als Adapter dazu bestellen, denn manchmal sind Anschlüsse so ungünstig gelegen das solch ein Adapter das verlegen erleichtert.

*2. Schlauch....*
Durchsichtige Schläuche beinhalten Weichmacher, hier ist der "Mayhems Ultra Clear" Schlauch sehr zu empfehlen, da dieser Schlauch sehr wenig Weichmacher enthält. Das lösen von Weichmacher wird auch von der Wassertemperatur gebünstigt. Manche kochen sogar die Schläuche um einiges an Weichermacher im Vorfeld schon raus zu bekommen.

Ohne Weichmacher gibt es auch Schläuche, die sind aber dann nicht  durchsichtig.
Zum Beispiel "EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch" oder "EPDM" Schlauch (Watercool).

*3. Netzteil...*
Dein Netzteil sollte damit keine Probleme haben, ich habe auch nur ein 550Watt Netzteil mit meinem 9900K und einer 2080 Super Grafikkarte. Hinzu kommen noch 15 Lüfter, eine Pumpe, 4x SSDs + 1x HDD und innerhalb von Spielen komme ich nicht über 320-420 Watt. Das ganze mit einem Strommessgerät von AVM gemessen. Ich muss schon Prime95 zusammen mit Furmark laufen lassen um auf die 550 Watt zu kommen oder Prozessor und Grafikkarte bis ins letzte Übertakten um die 550 Watt zu überschreiten. Aber im regulärem Betrieb komme ich mit 550 Watt vollkommen aus.


----------



## claster17 (9. Mai 2020)

DooNeo schrieb:


> Schläuche: innovatek Spezial-Schlauch fuer Kuehlsysteme - transpare…



Ich würde dickeren 16/10mm Schlauch nehmen. 10/8mm knickt sehr leicht.



> 1. Bringt es mehr wenn oben 2x 360er Radiatoren oder 1x 720er verbaut sind?



Hangt davon ab, ob du planst irgendwann in ein anderes Gehäuse umzuziehen. Es gibt fast kein Gehäuse, wo der 720er reinpasst.



> 2. Ist es OK wenn die Pumpe/AGB am Case-Boden steht?



Ist egal, wo die beiden positioniert sind.



> 4. Reicht mein Netzteil aus um die 10-11 Lüfter zu befeuern?



Gehen wir mal von den beliebten Arctic P12 PWM aus. Diese werden mit knapp unter 1W angegeben. Den Rest kannst du dir selber ausrechnen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Mai 2020)

1x 720 oder 2x 360 dürfte egal sein, es ist ja die selbe Radiatorfläche. 
Pumpe/AGB soll eh immer am tiefsten Punkt stehen, da die Pumpen kein Wasser ansaugen können. Wasser muß immer zur Pumpe fließen.
3. Frage keine Ahnung. 
4. Frage, kommt natürlich auf die restliche Hardware an. Wenn das Netztteil mit CPU/GPU schon am Limit ist, wird es natürlich schwer noch Lüfter damit zu betreiben.

Kleine Ergänzung, ich Empfehle immer Schnelltrennkupplungen zu verbauen. Es ist so schön (Meiner Meinung nach) wenn man ohne Wasser ablassen zu müssen, Hardware wechseln zu können. Bei mir ist Pumpe, Radiator, CPU, GPU so verschlaucht und mit Schnelltrennkupplungen versehen das ich jedes Teil Problemlos wechseln kann.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich würde mir auch noch ein paar 45° und 90° Windel Winkel als Adapter dazu bestellen


Ohne Wort.... Rechtschreibkorrektur...


----------



## DooNeo (9. Mai 2020)

Okey vielen dank schon mal für eure Antworten dann werden es eher die 16/10 Schläuche werden.

Von der "Kühlleistung" her ist es egal oder ob es 2x 360er Radiatoren oder 1x 720er ist oder ?

Kann man sagen um so mehr Radiatoren um so besser die Kühlleistung ? Weil dann würde es ja sinn machen noch einen 2. Radiator mit 360 oder evtl. 480 vorne rein zumachen oder ?

@Blackvoodoo: Vielen dank für den Tipp mit der Schnelltrennkupplung werd ich mir anschauen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Mai 2020)

> Ist es OK wenn die Pumpe/AGB am Case-Boden steht ?



Ja.



> Pumpe/AGB: Raijintek Antila D5 RBW Pumpe mit RGB-Ausgleichsbehaelt&#8230;



Die Pumpe ist Kundenverarsche. In der Artikelbeschreibung wird von einer D5 geredet, das ist glatt gelogen ("Zur Wunderpumpe VPP755 schiel").

Hilfe. Neue D5 Pumpe nur 2 mal kurz angelaufen, jetzt geht nichts mehr | Forum de Luxx

Hilfe. Neue D5 Pumpe nur 2 mal kurz angelaufen, jetzt geht nichts mehr | Seite 2 | Forum de Luxx



> 1. Bringt es mehr wenn oben 2x 360er Radiatoren oder 1x 720er verbaut sind



Egal. In meinen Augen wird zwischen Radiatoren mit identischen Abmessungen und Finnenabstand eine zu große Wissenschaft gemacht. Ähnlich wie " Soll es wegen der besten Kühlleistung ein Aquacomputer Kryos Next, Watercool Heatkiller IV, ... sein?".

XSPC TX480 Ultrathin Radiator &#8211; Page 4

Als ein Beispiel: Die gerne empfohlenen Black ICE GTS können auch nicht zaubern und opfern für die 1-2°C geringere Wassertemperatur konkurrenzfähige Durchflusswerte.

XSPC TX480 Ultrathin Radiator &#8211; Page 3

In einem beengten Midi-Tower, der auf dem Papier Platz für zwei/drei 360er Radiatoren hat, würde ich prinipiell zu den 20mm schmalen XSPC TX greifen. Das verringert beim Deckelradiator die Wahrscheinlichkeit von nervigem Gefrickel und Platzproblemen zum 8-Pin EPS Stecker, Mainboardkühlern und dem Arbeitsspeicher. Im Hinblick auf die maximal 1-2°C Wassertemperatur ein fairer Kompromiss.
Bei deinem Gehäuse hast du vermutlich auch Platz für dickere Klopper an Radiatoren, aber erwarte bitte nicht, dass bei einseitiger Lüfterbestückung und niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen Vorteile bei der Kühlleistung herausspringen.



> CPU-Kühler: https://www.caseking.de/phanteks-c35...-wach-510.html



Der CPU Kühler ist glaube ich EOL. Wenn es ein Phanteks sein soll, bietet sich der Nachfolger an: 

https://geizhals.de/phanteks-glacier-c360a-ph-c360a-01-a2136240.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## DooNeo (9. Mai 2020)

Ist meine Grafik vom Aufbau her richtig ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Mai 2020)

DooNeo schrieb:


> Kann man sagen um so mehr Radiatoren um so besser die Kühlleistung ? Weil dann würde es ja sinn machen noch einen 2. Radiator mit 360 oder evtl. 480 vorne rein zumachen oder ?


Das kommt ganz darauf an, denn mit mehr Radiatoren kannst die Wassertemperatur besser runter kühlen, aber es gibt ein bestimmten Punkt wo es mit einem Prozessor und deiner Grafikkarte nichts mehr ausmacht. Denn ein Prozessor erzeugt z.B. eine bestimmte Temperatur im Kern und dieses kann so schnell und stark passieren das ab einem bestimmten Punk noch niedrigere Temperatur des Wassers nichts mehr dran bewirken würde. Mit der Grafikkarte ist da schon eher mehr drin, aber ein Prozessor lässt sich da schon schwerer Kühlen.

Beispiel: Mit Prime95 mit 8K und AVX erreiche ich eine bestimmte Temperatur der CPU und irgendwann spielt es keine Rolle mehr ob meine Wassertemperatur 28°C oder nur 24°C anliegen hat. Denn der Kern würde eine bestimmte Temperatur nicht mehr abführen können. Steigt die Wassertemperatur auf 40°C oder mehr, ist es wieder was anderes, denn die CPU-Temperatur oder die Grafikkarte Temperatur ist auch von der Wassertemperatur abhängig, wenn hierzu die Wärme gut abgeführt werden kann.

Mit mehr Fläche der Radiatoren ist man aber normalerweise eher darauf aus Lüfter langsamer drehen zu lassen. Denn wenn du z.B. 35°C Wassertemperatur erreichst und für dich die Temperaturen des Prozessors und der Grafikkarte bereits in Ordnung gehen muss man nicht die Lüfter auf volle Drehzahl laufen lassen damit noch 5°C weniger Wassertemperatur anliegen werden.

EDIT:

Habe ja das ganze bei mir mal ausgetestet.
In beiden Testszenarien waren die selben Bedienungen gegeben... 

 VCore 1,208v mit 5GHz auf alle Kerne (9900K).
 Prime95 8K und AVX.
 Wassertemperatur auf 28°C.
Test 1 mit WLP zwischen IHS und Kühler:
Die CPU-Temperatur erreichte recht schnell die 100°C und ich musste diesen Test abbrechen. Hierzu musste ich ein AVX-Offset 2 nutzen damit der Prozessor um 200 MHz mit AVX runter taktet um noch 90°C auf dem heißesten Kern zu halten.​
Test 2 mit Flüssigmetall zwischen IHS und Kühler:
*Ohne ein AVX-Offset* konnte ich direkt die selben 90°C mit der selben Wassertemperatur halten.​
Grund dazu war nur weil ich den Übergang zum Kühler verbessert hatte und so nun mehr Wärme abgeführt werden konnte. In beiden Test hätte es nichts gebracht die Lüfter auf volle Drehzahl zu setzen und mit der Wassertemperatur noch niedriger zu kommen.

Natürlich wäre eine höhere Wassertemperatur auch wieder der Engpass, weil dann die CPU-Temperatur hiervon wieder abhängen würde.


----------



## Sinusspass (9. Mai 2020)

Wichtigste Regel bei der Wasserkühlung: Man kann grundsätzlich nie zu wenig Radiatorfläche haben. Bau ein, was passt. Der 480er und der 720er bilden zusammen eine solide Basis für die nächsten Jahre; ich weiß aber nicht, ob der 720er von den Lochabständen der Lüfterplätze her so passt. Das weißt du als Besitzer des Gehäuses am besten.
Der große Vorteil von viel Radiatorfläche sind Traumtemperaturen bei unhörbaren Lüftern, was bei der Fläche prinzipiell machbar sein sollte. Auch für den Sommer hat man dann genug Reserven und muss sich auch bei 40°C im Zimmer keinen Kopf drum machen. Natürlich ist es so, dass in modernen Prozessoren der Wärmeübergang zum Kühler oft schon limitiert, aber 30°C Wasser sind doch besser als 40°C oder gar 50°C. Der Temperaturunterschied zeigt sich 1:1 in der Hardware.


----------



## DooNeo (9. Mai 2020)

Okey vielen Dank schon mal  euch und die Grafik was ich gepostet hab, passt so oder die Verkabelung ?

Die Lüfter werden dann mithilfe eines Lüfter-Hubs zusammengeklemmt und werden an einen freien Fan-Port gesteckt oder ?


----------



## DooNeo (10. Mai 2020)

Kann das niemand sagen ob ich es so machen kann mit verkabelung und allem in meiner Zeichnung ?


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Mai 2020)

Verkabelung geht quasi beliebig; Kabel brauchen ja nicht viel Platz. Das ergibt sich dann immer aus dem Rest.
Verschlauchung ist was anderes. Es ist ohne das Gehäuse selber vor sich zu haben schwer abzuschätzen, ob das wirklich so passt. Erfahrungsgemäß sind Anschlüsse von 2 Radiatoren in einer Ecke oft problematisch, weil sich die Anschlüsse und Schläuche in die Quere kommen können. Im Zweifel wirst du einen der Radiatoren umdrehen müssen, sodass entweder die Anschlüsse vom 720er hinten oder die vom 480er unten sind, möglicherweise auch beides. Über die Schlauchführung kann man sich dann Gedanken machen, wenn alle starren Komponenten drin sind, oft ergibt es sich einfach aus dem Aufbau. DIe Reihenfolge der Komponenten ist ohnehin so gut wie beliebig, du musst nur bei gekennzeichneten Komponenten (Pumpe/Agb, Blöcke) In/Out beachten.


----------



## DooNeo (10. Mai 2020)

Okey vielen Dank dir.

Ich hätte noch ne Frage zu dem Schnellverschluss kann man die eigendlich auch direkt auf den Walther-Block der Grafikkarte draufschrauben oder muss dazwischen eine Kabelverbindung sein ?


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Mai 2020)

Das kommt grundsätzlich auf den Schnellverschluss an, wenn er über ein 1/4" Außengewinde verfügt, dann ja, wenn nicht, dann nicht.
Aber um zukünftig Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Es sind Schläuche, keine Kabel.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Mai 2020)

Zu den Schnelltrennkupplungen, ich würde die hier empfehlen
Quick Disconnect Coupling - Special Connectors - Fittings &#8211; EK Webshop
ja das sind nicht die schönsten, gebe ich zu. Aber Optik ist nicht so wichtig, hauptsache die Dinger Funktionieren wie sie sollen. Also schließen den Kreislauf ohne Wasserverlust. 
Ich habe die nun schon über 3 Jahre und sie machen null Probleme

Ich hatte aber auch schon mal die Koolance KD3 Schwarz 
und die dichteten schon nach kurzer Zeit (so 3-4 Monaten) nicht mehr ab. So das bei einen Grafikkarten wechsel damal schön viel Wasser ausgelaufen ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DooNeo (11. Mai 2020)

Ich hab mal hier n bisschen was zusammengestellt könntet Ihr euch das evtl. mal anschauen, was Ihr so davon haltet. 

Wasserkühlung Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Habt ihr evtl auch noch für Lüfter nen guten Tipp ?


----------



## goanaut67 (11. Mai 2020)

Hi,

wenn du 16/10er Schlauch verwenden willst, hast die falschen Anschlüsse im Warenkorb.
Softtube Anschlüsse müssen von der Größe zum Schlauch zusammen passen (Innen- sowie Außendurchmesser).
Dann sind es zu wenig Anschlüsse. Für deine Komponenten benötigst du mindestens 10 Stück plus den einen oder anderen Winkel.


----------



## DooNeo (11. Mai 2020)

Upps Fehler von mir hab es geändert auf 16/10 Danke. 

Die Anzahl würde ich später dann noch anpassen. In erster Linnie ging es mir um  die Komponenten an sich Pumpe usw.

PS: Haben diese Fertigkühlflüssigkeiten schon einen Korrosionsschutz drinnen oder muss man den noch hinzugeben ?


----------



## goanaut67 (11. Mai 2020)

Die Auswahl der Kühlblöcke ist Geschmacksache. Sie sollten halt auf deine CPU und GPU passen. Die Qualität der Namhaften Hersteller ist gut.
Bei der Pumpenkombi würde ich eher auf eine D5 oder DDC Lösung setzen.
Temperaturfühler für den Wasserkreislauf dazu nehmen.

Bei den Fertigmischungen ist in der Regel ein Korrosionsschutz mit dabei.


----------



## Sinusspass (11. Mai 2020)

Von der Anzahl sind es aber immer noch zu wenig Anschlüsse. Ich würde Alphacool zwar eher meiden, aber bei den Anschlüssen und Radiatoren kann man nicht so sehr ins Klo greifen, wenn man letztere vorher ausgiebig reinigt.

Blöcke kannst du so lassen, das ist zum großen Teil nur Optik und am Ende liegen zwischen den besten und den mittelmäßigen bei der Gpu vielleicht 2°C, auch wenn die anderen Baugruppen je nach Block stärker beeinflusst werden. Aber von direkten Vergleichsmessungen abgesehen merkt man den Unterschied nicht.

Bei Pumpe und Agb würde ich doch eher zur Kombination Aqualis+DDC310 raten, damit hast du zum einen einen hochwertigeren Agb und zum anderen eine bewährte Pumpe.

Wirklich die Finger weg lassen sollte man von der Flüssigkeit. Bei klarem Schlauch kann man ja noch diskutieren, aber die Flüssigkeit ist Abfall. 
Klarer Schlauch enthält Weichmacher, diese werden mit der Zeit ausgewaschen und verschmutzen das System. Das ist aber fast immer nur ein optisches Problem. Kühlmittelzusätze bzw. Fertigflüssigkeiten und hohe Temperaturen beschleunigen das Auswaschen nur. Bei deiner Radiatorfläche kann man es aber wagen, auch wenn es eventuell stressig wird. 
Die Kühlflüssigkeit ist was anderes. Generell sind Alphacools Flüssigkeiten ziemlicher Müll, aber Pastel ist selbst bei eigentlich guten Herstellern nicht zu empfehlen. Der entsprechende Effekt wird durch gelöste Partikel erzeugt, diese setzen sich mit der Zeit ab und verschmutzen den Kreislauf, im Zweifel bis zur Verstopfung. Das ist ziemliches Glücksspiel, in etwa 50:50. Du kannst also damit rechnen, regelmäßig den Kreislauf zu reinigen oder aber das Problem bis zur Verstopfung ignorieren, vermutlich hast du sogar Glück und es passiert nichts. 
Also besser kein Pastel. Wenn es farbige Flüssigkeit sein muss, dann Aquacomputer Dp Ultra. Ist zwar durchsichtig, aber macht für sich genommen keine Probleme


----------



## DooNeo (11. Mai 2020)

Ahh okey was ist bei einer DDC oder D5 Lösung anders bei der Pumpe ?


----------



## Sinusspass (11. Mai 2020)

Die Spc ist eine Eigenentwicklung von Ek (oder sowas in der Richtung) und der DDC nachempfunden, eine richtige DDC ist aber immer die bessere Lösung. Die D5 ist wiederum anders, aber beide Lösungen sind bei gleicher Leistung leiser und können mehr leisten.


----------



## DooNeo (11. Mai 2020)

Bei der Pumpe finde ich irgendwie nicht die Aqualis DDC310 nur eine Laing DDC310. 

Gibt es auch irgendeine brauchbare Pumpe/AGB mit RGB das wäre ganz nett gewesen ?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2020)

Das ist schon korrekt, denn die Aqualis ist ja nur der Ausgleichsbehälter von Aquacomputer. 
Denn Ausgleichsbehälter kannst mit einem Pumpenadapter für die DDC oder D5 kaufen. 

Die Pumpe musst du separat dazu kaufen.
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## DooNeo (11. Mai 2020)

Ich fände den AGB sehr schön  --> Alphacool Eisbecher Helix 250mm Ausgleichsbehaelter - gruen | Roehrenbehaelter | Ausgleichsbehaelter | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

aber der würde nicht auf die DDC passen oder da müsste ich dann die D5 nehmen --> Alphacool Eisbecher D5 250mm Acetal inkl. 1x Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755 | Roehrenbehaelter | Ausgleichsbehaelter | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

oder ?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2020)

Für den ersten AGB müsstest du die Pumpe separat verbauen.
Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Complete Edition Eisdecke - schwarz/Acetal | DDC Vorinstalliert | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## DooNeo (12. Mai 2020)

Okey dann bleib ich glaub eher bei der Pumpen/AGB Kombi.

Nochmal was zum Wasserkreislauf: Ich weis das haben glaub hier die meisten so aber macht es eigentlich nichts wenn das warme Wasser von der Grafikkarte direkt in den CPU-Block geht ? (Temperaturtechnisch)


----------



## IICARUS (12. Mai 2020)

Das Wasser durchläuft so schnell den Kreislauf das es sich nur um wenige Grade handelt. Würdest du über ein Radiator laufen würdest du vielleicht 1-2°C niedriger sein. Daher lohnen sich extra Wege nicht wenn es aufwendig oder optisch nicht gut aussieht. Im allgemeinem ist es aber egal wie du verlaufen wirst.

In meinem Fall habe ich sogar extra Wege haben wollen um meine Röhren mehr ins Rampenlicht zu setzen.


----------



## blautemple (12. Mai 2020)

Ich habe in meinem Kreislauf nur einen Mo-Ra als Radiator und von da aus geht es nacheinander zu allen Komponenten (GPU, CPU, VRM und Chipsatz) und die Differenz zwischen dem kältesten (direkt am Ausgang des Mo-Ra) und dem heißesten Punkt (direkt am Eingang des Mo-Ra) beträgt weniger als 1 Grad. Also nahe des Messtoleranz. Der Durchfluss liegt bei mir bei ca 170l/h.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Mai 2020)

Das stimmt, ich hatte ja mal am Mora Eingang und Ausgang jeweils ein Temperatursensor sitzen und wenn meine Lüfter normal mit 550 U/min liefen hatte ich ein Unterschied von 0,5°C.


----------



## DooNeo (12. Mai 2020)

OK vielen Dank dann bin in der Sache beruhigt.


----------



## Sinusspass (12. Mai 2020)

Wenn man sehr viel Abwärme in den Kreislauf abführt und nur wenig Durchfluss hat, gibt das schon eine gewisse Erwärmung, aber bei üblicher Hardware und Durchfluss sind das 2-5°C, je nach Bedingungen.


----------



## DooNeo (24. Mai 2020)

Könnt ihr mir ein paar gute Lüfter empfehlen für die Radiatoren 10 x 120mm Bräuchte ich, wenn´s geht evtl. auch RGB-Lüfter.


----------



## blautemple (24. Mai 2020)

Ich bin jetzt runter auf 100l/h und da liegt das Delta zwischen Radiator Ein-/ und Ausgang bei ca 2 bis 2,5 Grad.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2020)

DooNeo schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir ein paar gute Lüfter empfehlen für die Radiatoren 10 x 120mm Bräuchte ich, wenn´s geht evtl. auch RGB-Lüfter.


Auf Amazon bekommst 5 Stück P12 sehr günstig.
Sollen gute Lüfter sein die gerne auf Radiatoren verbaut werden.
Arctic P12 PWM PST schwarz Value Pack | 120mm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Mit LEDs haben wir letztens welche von Alphacool verbaut und die sind auch gut.
Alphacool Eiszyklon 2 Aurora RGB (120x120x25mm) | Luefter | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Gute schöne Lüfter sind aber auch die Noiseblocker NB-eLoop.
Gibt es auch mit LEDs.
Allerdings nicht ganz so günstig und bei 10 Stück wirst du einiges dazu ausgeben müssen.


----------



## DooNeo (24. Mai 2020)

Ah Okey vielen Dank dann weis ich schon mal bescheid.

Kann  mir evtl. einer von euch sagen wie ich die ganzen RGB spielereien von dem Wasserblocks (GPU+CPU) in diesen RGBpx Anschluss (Aqua Computer Quatro) von der Licht- Lüftersteuerung hinbekommen ?

Hier noch der Warenkorb --> Wasserkühlung Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## -Sin- (24. Mai 2020)

Ich habe das mit diesen Adaptern:

aqua computer RGBpx Adapter fuer Komponenten mit 3-Pin &#8230;

Und diesen kurzen Anschlusskabeln realisiert:

aqua computer RGBpx-Anschlusskabel - 4cm

Glaub du brauchst aber noch ein Splitterkabel dazu, da ich meine das der Quadro nur einen rgbpx Anschluss hat
____________________________________________________

Edit:

http://www.phanteks.com/assets/manuals/PH-GB1080TiMS.pdf

Ich glaube aber das dein GPU Block über einen 12V RGB Anschluss verfügt da kann ich dir nicht Garantieren das es funktioniert, ich selbst habe nur
5V D-RGB Beleuchtung daran angeschlossen


----------



## nekro- (1. Juni 2020)

Viele nehmen die QL120 Corsair für max RGB und halbwegs vernüpftige Radi Lüfter. Ich nutze sie auch und naja die könnten bessser performen, aber mit mehr Radifläche kann man das ausgleichen


----------



## DooNeo (4. Juni 2020)

Ich komme irgendwie nicht klar mit den ganzen Produkten von aqua computer. 

Ich würde gerne diese Lüfter --> Sharkoon Shark Blades RGB ab &euro;' '9,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 10 x verbauen wollen welche Steuerung brauche ich das ich nur die Farbe der Lüfter und die Drehzahl ändern kann. Rainbow-effect ist mir nicht so wichtig.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2020)

-Sin- schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber das dein GPU Block über einen 12V RGB Anschluss verfügt da kann ich dir nicht Garantieren das es funktioniert, ich selbst habe nur
> 5V D-RGB Beleuchtung daran angeschlossen


D-RGB mit 5v dürfen nicht an 12v angeschlossen werden.
Ganz davon abgesehen das es ehe nicht funktionieren wird, würden auch die LEDs sofort Schaden nehmen.

Meine Grafikkarte hätte auch 12v dazu da, meine D-RGB mit 5v konnte ich aber auch nicht dort mit anschließen.
Mit Lüfter die nur das RGB mit 12v und 4-Pin mit beinhalten würde es wieder gehen.




DooNeo schrieb:


> Ich komme irgendwie nicht klar mit den ganzen Produkten von aqua computer.
> 
> Ich würde gerne diese Lüfter --> Sharkoon Shark Blades RGB ab €'*'9,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 10 x verbauen wollen welche Steuerung brauche ich das ich nur die Farbe der Lüfter und die Drehzahl ändern kann. Rainbow-effect ist mir nicht so wichtig.


Das passt mit den Adapter die oben verlinkt worden sind.
Gut zu erkennen an den 3-Pins für das RGB was die Lüfter mit dazu haben und den Adapter die oben verlinkt wurden.
An den Quadro wird dann der Adapter angeschlossen und daran die LEDs.

Am Quadro dürfen nur D-RGBs mit 5v und 3-Pins angeschlossen werden.

Wenn mehrere RGBs angeschlossen werden empfehle ich dir solch ein Splitter mit zu verwenden.
LeHang 12-poliger 5-V-RGB-LED-Splitter-Hub mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Dann kannst damit auch mehrere RGB Stecker der Lüfter daran verteilen.
Das Teil wird dann noch mit einem SATA angeschlossen, damit die Spannung mit unterstützt wird.
Denn dadurch das in deinem Fall bis zu 10 Lüfter mit RGB angeschlossen werden wird sich die Spannung mehrfach aufteilen müssen und so kann es dann passieren das die RGBs nicht mehr so hell leuchten.


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Juni 2020)

Mit dem Quadro bekommst du die Lüfter aber nicht geregelt, das Quadro kann nur Pwm.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2020)

Stimmt, zum Glück sehen vier Augen mehr als nur zwei. 

In diesem Preisbereich habe ich diese hier gefunden: Inter-Tech Argus RS-041 RGB ab &euro;' '7,85 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DooNeo (4. Juni 2020)

Wenn ich jetzt mal von Aqua Computer weggehe und z.b. den Corsair Commander pro nehmen würde müsste ich dann zwingend die Lüfter von Corsair nehmen oder kann ich da auch irgendwelchen nehmen ?


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Juni 2020)

Der Corsair Commander macht prinzipiell nichts anderes; generell wissen die Steuerungen ja nicht, was da genau angeschlossen ist. Die sehen nur irgendeinen Lüfter mit irgendeiner Drehzahl, können ggf. erkennen, ob er Pwm kann und können Leds ansteuern. Die Software sowie die Menge und Spezifikation der Anschlüsse unterscheidet sich eben.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2020)

Mit Corsair kenne ich mich nicht aus und mit Aquacomputer kann auch nach Wassertemperatur geregelt werden. Ob dies auch mit  Corsair geht ist mir nicht bekannt. Zumindest müsste die Steuerung von   Corsair auch ein Anschluss für ein Temperatursensor haben, wovon ich nicht ausgehe. Soweit mir richtig bekannt ist haben auch  Corsair Lüfter andere Anschlüsse da hier alles über ein Stecker geht.


----------



## nekro- (4. Juni 2020)

Die Corsair Commander Pro hat 2 Temp Eingänge und damit kann man sehr wohl nach Temperatur regeln.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DooNeo (4. Juni 2020)

Ok dann sollte die Sache ja so funktionieren: 10x Pwm-Lüfter (Inter-Tech Argus RS-041 RGB ab &euro;'*'7,85 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland) dann den RGB-Splitter dran (LeHang 12-poliger 5-V-RGB-LED-Splitter-Hub mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer) und von dem Splitter dann ein Kabel raus in den Aqua Computer Quadro mit RGBpx Adapter (aqua computer RGBpx Adapter fuer Komponenten mit 3-Pin &#8230;).

Und die 4-Pin Lüfter Anschlüsse kann ich ja 3 mal in Reihe schalten weil ich 3 Radiatoren habe mit jeweils 3 Lüftern und diese 3 dann an den Aqua Computer Quadro.


----------



## blautemple (5. Juni 2020)

Was Steuerung angeht ist Aquacomputer das Maß der Dinge. Alleine schon die Möglichkeit nach einem Temperaturdelta steuern zu können ist einzigartig.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nekro- (5. Juni 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was Steuerung angeht ist Aquacomputer das Maß der Dinge. Alleine schon die Möglichkeit nach einem Temperaturdelta steuern zu können ist einzigartig.
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Naja kann der Commander Pro auch, aber ja Aquacomputer mit den Aquero sucht schon seines gleichen, leider bekommt man heute keine modernen Gehäuse mit Einschubschächten, nicht mal mit CD LAufwerken  , daher musste bei mir ne D5 NEXT ran mit einem Splitty die meine anhand der Wassertemperatur die Lüfter regelt.


----------



## blautemple (5. Juni 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Naja kann der Commander Pro auch, aber ja Aquacomputer mit den Aquero sucht schon seines gleichen, leider bekommt man heute keine modernen Gehäuse mit Einschubschächten, nicht mal mit CD LAufwerken  , daher musste bei mir ne D5 NEXT ran mit einem Splitty die meine anhand der Wassertemperatur die Lüfter regelt.



Ich kann beim Commander Pro 2 Quellen verrechnen damit ich ein Delta habe? Also z.B. Luft und Wassertemperatur?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DooNeo (5. Juni 2020)

Wenn ich Hardtubes verwenden würde was würdet ihr mir hier empfehlen ? Material und Größe ?

Noch eine Frage wie groß muss mein AGB sein wenn ich einen Kreislauf habe mit 3x360er Radiatoren ?


----------



## nekro- (5. Juni 2020)

Wurscht muss nur ein AGB sein, je größer desto einfacher das befüllen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nekro- (5. Juni 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich kann beim Commander Pro 2 Quellen verrechnen damit ich ein Delta habe? Also z.B. Luft und Wassertemperatur?Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Das weiß ich leider nicht vermutlich werden nur die Temps angezeigt und darüber können die Lüfter angesteuert werden.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Juni 2020)

Hardtubes sollten Acryl sein, ist am Ende doch leichter zu verarbeiten als PETG. Letzteres wirft beim Erhitzen immer so schnell blasen, splittert beim Entgraten leichter und passt auch ohne halbwegs präzise Abmessungen, sodass die Rohre auch hässlich sein können. Acryl ist robuster, auch wenn es unter mechanischer Spannung leichter bricht und die Biegungen müssen genauer sein und sehen am Ende dadurch besser aus.


----------



## DooNeo (5. Juni 2020)

Okey und wie groß sollten die Acryl Rohre sein ?


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juni 2020)

Kannst nehmen was du möchtest.
Viele bevorzugen 16mm und andere wiederum nur 12mm oder 13mm.


----------



## Viking30k (6. Juni 2020)

Kommt auch etwas aufs Gehäuse an in einem kleinen sehen die 16er Tubes vielleicht zu groß aus und die 13er könnten in größeren gehäusen zu klein wirken


----------



## DooNeo (6. Juni 2020)

OK danke euch.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juni 2020)

Bei mir habe ich 13mm Röhren besser gefunden. Wobei es damit zu tun haben kann das ich früher 16er Schlauch drauf hatte und ich es diesmal etwas feiner haben wollte. Bei mir sieht es so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DooNeo (6. Juni 2020)

Gibt's es da irgendwelche guten Hersteller oder sind die alle gleich ? Also irgendwelche kaufen aus Acryl ?


----------



## Sinusspass (6. Juni 2020)

HbHolzmaus (hat einen eigenen Shop und ist bei Ebay) bietet ziemlich gute Röhren an. Link.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juni 2020)

Habe meine hier gekauft: acrylic-store

Hatte auch welche von Alphacool da und habe sie miteinander verglichen und konnte kein Unterschied erkennen. Vorteil vom Shop ist aber das Meterware bestellt werden kann und man bestimmte Längen dadurch bekommen kann. Über 1Meter länge sollte aber nicht bestellt werden, da sonst ein Speditionszuschlag auf dem Versand erhoben werden muss. Gemeint ist ein Stück was nicht über 1 Meter sein sollte, die Stückzahl ist uneingeschränkt.


----------



## Viking30k (6. Juni 2020)

Die hbholzmaus sind halt nahezu nicht zu zerkratzen .

Ich habe ja ein größeres Gehäuse und 16er Tubes genommen


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juni 2020)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Die hbholzmaus sind halt nahezu nicht zu zerkratzen .


Hat aber nichts mit dem Shop zu tun, sondern da es sich um Acrylglas handelt.


----------



## Viking30k (6. Juni 2020)

Ich finde schon das es Unterschiede gibt habe zuerst die watercool genommen die auch gut sind. Zum verarbeiten sind aber die holzmaus besser gewesen. 

Zum sägen waren die besser da die nicht so schnell Splittern konnte sogar 2mm ohne Probleme absägen. 

Und man kann bei holzmaus auch 1 Meter Tubes bestellen ohne extra Versand zu zahlen habe damals gleich 15 Stück 1m Rohre bestellt xd


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juni 2020)

Habe welche von Alphacool und auch von meinem besagten Shops verarbeitet und von der Qualität oder Optisch gab es keine Unterschiede. Zudem verkratzt Acryl vielleicht nicht so schnell wie PETG, aber vorsichtig muss man dennoch sein, denn auch Acryl kann verkratzt werden. Das Acryl nicht verkratzen kann stimmt so in diesem Sinn auch nicht. Es ist Kunststoff und wie jedes Kunststoff kann auch Acrylglas verkratzt werden.


----------



## DooNeo (7. Juni 2020)

Okey Danke euch dann werde ich mich mal bei euren Links umschauen.


----------

